# Some nice disarms.



## K-man (Aug 7, 2013)

Just came across this. Enjoy! :asian:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=99FBkMOJKeo


----------



## K-man (Aug 7, 2013)

And another, although I don't like the knife disarm in this one. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=Mnfj6V9tAD0

:asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Interesting to watch.  Personally, I don't like either of the knife disarms, but then I haven't trained to them.  If I had, I might be more comfortable with them.  In the second one for instance, I trained to grab the wrist and move the knife to the side as I step to the side.  That and the ones shown require a lot of practice to ensure you are fast enough to avoid the knife thrust.  In the technique I mentioned, we then step under the opponent's arm as we step through with our back foot, swing around and stab the opponent in the abdomen (usually where the liver or spleen is, depending on knife hand) with his own knife.

My main objection to the first knife defense is not seeing what is being done the first time the opponent moves the knife towards the chest/throat of the victim.  I would rather control the knife arm than just step under it, but as I said, if I trained to that I would probably be comfortable with the second part of the defense.


----------



## K-man (Aug 8, 2013)

Any knife disarm that relies on capturing the knife hand worries me. It requires a committed lunge and if the attacker pulls the knife back and thrusts again while you are chasing it, you are in deep trouble.  In the first video where he captures the arm, brings the attacker to the ground, then takes the knife, is a much safer strategy. In the second video it is just wrong from the beginning. Standing with the inside of the arms facing the attacker is dangerous if there was a slash and relying on grabbing the knife in front of you is another no no if it can be avoided.  

My main purpose in posting was that Aikido takes a bit of a pasting because it can seem a bit wussy at times but a skilled practitioner has the skill set to control most situations and these videos demonstrate that in realistic scenarios. :asian:


----------



## Balrog (Aug 9, 2013)

I have two issues with these.  At 2:01, it shows him picking up the stick and hitting the guy that he has subdued.  He'd wind up in jail, right next to the bad guy, if he did that, because now he is the aggressor.

At 2:48, he disarms one attacker and then throws the knife away even though he knows a second attacker is coming.  You retain control of the weapon, especially with multiple attackers.  You already know one of them was armed; it's a reasonable assumption the other is, too.  Not to mention just tossing the knife where either one of them could easily get to it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 9, 2013)

One of the things that really bother me about knife defenses in modern martial arts is the focus on the weapon over the attacker. I like FMA concept of defanging the snake, where something about attacker is disabled so they can no longer wield the weapon effectively. Trying a disarm on a person who is intent on attacking you is really hard. Stopping the flow of the weapon long enough to strike vital targets has been higher percentage in live drills in my experience. I can get a disarm usually only after getting my opponent to think of something else.

Although one time in a sparring match, I managed to kick the knife out of my opponents hand. He had a loose grip and I kicked the pommel with a rising front snap kick.


----------



## K-man (Aug 9, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> One of the things that really bother me about knife defenses in modern martial arts is the focus on the weapon over the attacker. I like FMA concept of defanging the snake, where something about attacker is disabled so they can no longer wield the weapon effectively. Trying a disarm on a person who is intent on attacking you is really hard. Stopping the flow of the weapon long enough to strike vital targets has been higher percentage in live drills in my experience. I can get a disarm usually only after getting my opponent to think of something else.
> 
> Although one time in a sparring match, I managed to kick the knife out of my opponents hand. He had a loose grip and I kicked the pommel with a rising front snap kick.


There is a huge difference between 'defanging' if you have a stick or knife to if you are empty hands. Possible, sure, but hard enough under training conditions. In a real situation with adrenaline dump and your life on the line?

I think gross motor defence, like KM utilise, is the better option.  Catching the knife hand is nearly impossible but trapping the arm is common to many knife defence systems. :asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 9, 2013)

K-man said:


> There is a huge difference between 'defanging' if you have a stick or knife to if you are empty hands. Possible, sure, but hard enough under training conditions. In a real situation with adrenaline dump and your life on the line?
> 
> I think gross motor defence, like KM utilise, is the better option.  Catching the knife hand is nearly impossible but trapping the arm is common to many knife defence systems. :asian:



Agreed, however disabling the weapon hand isn't the only way to "defang" the snake. A brain is in charge of the hand that holds the knife. Disable the mind and the hand becomes useless. Distract the mind and the hand becomes less effective.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 25, 2013)

Since it has not yet been pointed out there is one part that bothers me. I will pick the slower motion one. At just before 2:14 the defender turns around, is side on, and the gun is not pointing at him and then at 2:15 the gun is pointing at him again when he is fully turned around, why did he not put up his left arm as he turned to keep the gun pointing away from him. The disarm he used after that kept the gun pointing at him and relied on it being dislodged from his grip. The number 1 priority of defending against a gun is to have pointing away from you and keep it there. Apart from that there are a few good disarms in the video.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 25, 2013)

Balrog said:


> I have two issues with these.  At 2:01, it shows him picking up the stick and hitting the guy that he has subdued.  He'd wind up in jail, right next to the bad guy, if he did that, because now he is the aggressor.



Maybe not, he is using equal force, there is no point in subduing someone if they can immediately get up and continue attacking you. He hit him with the stick once because he may have been still a threat. If he continued to pummel him with it he definitely would have been in trouble.


----------

